# Zauberstab. Mehrere auswahlen auf einmal erstellen



## 61850n (22. Februar 2006)

Tag Tag

Also es gibt da ja den seht nützlichen Zauberstab.

wenn ich jetzt eine Auswahl mit ihm machen und dann an eine andere Stelle klicke 
ist die 1. Auswahl ja weg.

Wie kann ich es machen, dass mehrere klicke mit dem Zauberstab zu einer Auswahl zusammengefügt werden

Also, dass ich einmal mit dem Zauberstab klicke und dann nochmal(an eine andere Stelle), und die 2 Auswahlen dann zu einer zusammengefügt werden



gruß ich


----------



## Leola13 (22. Februar 2006)

Hai,

entweder durch anklicken der Kästchen oben in der Leiste oder durch drücken der Shift-Taste.

Die Shift-Taste braucht zur Betätigung von F1 nicht zusätzlich gedrückt werden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## 61850n (22. Februar 2006)

Danke, wieder was gelernt.


----------

